# Feral Pigeon



## surfingpigeon (Apr 28, 2005)

Everyday almost, I go to the local park to feed the birds. I notice there are a lot of pigeons there eating bread crumbs and scrapes. What I hate to see is when children throw rocks at them, and hit them resulting in injury. Angry, I decided to capture one of these pigeons to a nice home. It seems to still be a juvenille, since it is just now getting in new feathers, and makes a "peeping" noise. Naturally, I wanted the pigeon to have a good home. So I bought a roomy cage, plenty of grains and pigeon scratch, and fresh water atleast 5-6 times a day. What I don't understand, is how much this bird distrusts me. I can't hold it, touch it, talking it or anything! From my understanding, pigeons are friendly people birds. What's going on? Will he warm up to me eventually?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He may or may not. Some of our members have very tame feral pigeons that are wonderful pets, while others remain wild. Since he's young, still a squeaker, you've a better chance of taming him. Be gentle and quiet and spend a lot of time with him. Handle him gently every day. Safflower seed or shelled raw peanuts make good treats. If you can eventually get him to eat from your hand, this will help tame him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How long have you had this bird now?
See, you did a good thing for him, only that he doesn't know it. All he know is that you took him from his enviroment and his parents and siblings and he doesn't have a clue what intentions you have.
He is still stressed and will need time to adjust to his new surroundings.
Birdmom gave you good advice and I believe with time, parience and love it will work out.

There are always some exceptions. I have nine pet pigeons, some former ferals. Two are still wild even though one of them I had since he was three weeks old and I've have him for almost a year now. He will always be wild. It depends on their individual personality.

Good luck with this little one.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Surfingpigeon,


A lot can depend on how one catches or captures them.

The decision they make about us will be initially made in how they felt about us grabbing or catching them.

I have only dealt with orphan or ill or injured feral Birds, and I have usually been able to catch them with no trauma or excitements on their part, which bodes well for further comforts.

When I have had to chase them, or if the capture goes clumsily, the juveiniles especially will tend to have made the decision that I am not to be trusted, and sometimes I could not get them to change their mind no matter what.

Overall, regardless, as the posts above mention, being gentle and quiet and moveing slowly...are good things to do...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Are you ready for commitment?*

Hi surfinpigeon and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. 

It personally makes me happy to see young people show an interest in having compasison for any animal, particularly pigeons. 

It sounds like your bird is only a few weeks old judging from your description. 

Please be patient.The more your pigeon is around you, the more relaxed it will become to you. When you talk to it, speak in a calm, soothing tone and do not make any sudden movements.It may never become accustomed to your hand because they see this as a totally different entity from you...your face.My pet pigeon will fly on shoulder or arm and walk down to my hand, and I make it a point to keep my hand closed tightly to stretch the skin, to make the biting more tolorable, even though deep down he really loves me!  

This young pigeon has not been in existence very long and it probably only knows the negative side of the human creature right now. 

One thing to keep in mind. Commitment.If you keep this bird it will be accustomed to you or another caring human "creature" for its survival, so make sure this is what you want to do.


----------



## surfingpigeon (Apr 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for all the helpful advice. I'll try my best with little 'Beaver'.


----------

